# Is there any way to hide app icons in the app drawer in cm9?



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Just want to hide some app icons which are seldom used in the app drawer. Most are system apps such as "rom manager", "terminal emulator". In CM7, both the launchers I used have this function, but can't find it in cm9's stock launcher.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope, no way to hide icons in the stock ICS launcher short of totally disabling the app from my experience of using it on my Nexus.

Go launcher works on ICS though (and hides them), but I've mainly stuck with the stock launcher since it works pretty well as it is (except for a few things like what you asked). Never tested any other launchers though.


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

That is pretty disappointing. I'd say that the stock launcher in ICS is not highly customizable compared with adw and launcherpro.


----------

